# cai



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

just ordered the lpe air intake








arty:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*niiiiiiice*

You'll love it. Take your time on the install. Make sure the MAF is rotated enough so that it isnt contacting the coolant hose. 

There are some picts on my gallery. I'll be posting more soon. 

Congrats :cheers


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> just ordered the lpe air intake


And you paid the current $209 delivered ? 

I'd like to expand this thread ... I'm still just running the Drop-In K&N filter and have stayed off CAI until the LS2 can be Tuned (both Dyno and Plug-in remote). I read where there are products available (CS Perf. has a cool looking Carbon Fiber w/color avail. Mod) and more coming in 2006 that replace the Tube that is not replaced via LPE. The K&N and ERA Cai do replace the Flow Tube , which just from an looks point of view is a "stock" mod I like...

As I too am favoring the Lpe cai as a future mod , has anyone who has gone the Lpe route added an aftermarket Flow tube ? My stock flow tube has a wire going into the top (monitoring I assume) , where the pictures I see of the GTO flowtube add-on mods don't show this wire ??? Also the 05 MAF (90mm , etc.) is different than the 04 - so is this another add-on MOD that lists as an 2005 GTO part but is really a 04-05 part ??

Those kinda questions come into play (along with ramair and heat soak) when I look to replace the stock airbox - which with the K&N drop-in is very functional. When my Airflow MOD is needed a LS2edit tunable replacement of the Lpe CAI (and maybe New Flowtube for looks) is also where my $$ goes ...

So Congrats and take Pics...


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

well its on back order and yeah i got it for 209 shipped to my door also i will let you know how it goes when im done with install


side note will be delivered on 10/24 or 10/25 



arty:


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> well its on back order and yeah i got it for 209 shipped to my door also i will let you know how it goes when im done with install
> 
> 
> side note will be delivered on 10/24 or 10/25


Mine arrived 20 Oct, installed same day. Make sure you take care removing little grey clip which holds the MAF plug in......I broke mine taking it out.......had to use electricians tape to hold it in........until I purchase another.

AND, to re-iterate what PEN GOAT said, insure MAF plug does not hit belt on install, it comes close.


Fit and finish very good. Install instructions ok, with pic's in COLOR! 

20 miles of initial driving tells me that the car runs crisp, pulls more "freely" (ie quicker?) from 4500 to redline. A definite improvement over stock unit.

No noticable intake "roar" ( a GOOD thing, IMHO) as in my other intake installs......(on a Z06, 5.3L Silverado)

Worth $209.............well...........ya' gotta' make a profit..........it's probably worth $50-$75 in their investment, NOT counting the minimal initial development.

Overall a very good product...........yep.

Now, if they only made a catback that nice............


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

hey thanks for the heads up mine should be here around wednesday i believe
so ill take pics of install


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

As I too am favoring the Lpe cai as a future mod , has anyone who has gone the Lpe route added an aftermarket Flow tube ? My stock flow tube has a wire going into the top (monitoring I assume) , where the pictures I see of the GTO flowtube add-on mods don't show this wire ??? Also the 05 MAF (90mm , etc.) is different than the 04 - so is this another add-on MOD that lists as an 2005 GTO part but is really a 04-05 part ??

Yeah this guy did here 

Looks nice, but kinda of spendy. I called turbohoses and spoke with Hoover who said he is developing a kit using the LPE cai. Should be done by now. Told me it would be about $400.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

recieved my lpe cai today will be putting it on tomorrow ill get some pics when im done 









arty:


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

well i have to say im not pleased with the lpe cai i think i shoulda went with the k&n cai instead the install is done but i think it looks cheap


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> well i have to say im not pleased with the lpe cai i think i shoulda went with the k&n cai instead the install is done but i think it looks cheap


So looks are more important than performance :confused


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

no i just dont see how it can make power all it is is a piece of plastic and a filter lol and some weather stripping just saying it looked cheap because its 209 and it uses almost all of your stock assembly


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> no i just dont see how it can make power all it is is a piece of plastic and a filter lol and some weather stripping just saying it looked cheap because its 209 and it uses almost all of your stock assembly


I'm sending my K&N back for a refund, it's still in the box......after reading all the stuff on them I just don't think they're a good idea, at least for an '05 model.

JET


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> no i just dont see how it can make power all it is is a piece of plastic and a filter lol and some weather stripping just saying it looked cheap because its 209 and it uses almost all of your stock assembly


So why did you buy it?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*uhhhhhhhhh, huh?*



05 goatman said:


> no i just dont see how it can make power all it is is a piece of plastic and a filter lol and some weather stripping just saying it looked cheap because its 209 and it uses almost all of your stock assembly



Check you're install. Its one of the cleanest looking CAI's out there. LPE is a quality joint. In terms of power, keep in mind, its a CAI, not a supercharger. It's not meant to blow the wheels off the Goat, just enable it to breathe a bit easier at lower temps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

if what your referring to (jet) is it not being a good idea because of the oil potentially ruining the MAF sensor, its a crock. That was before people knew how much oil to put on their air filter when they cleaned it. A light coating is all it needed and some users were drowning their filters with it.

Goatman, has no one ever told you, looks can be deceiving? there is MORE than enough dyno evidence to prove the gains that cheap piece of plastic gives ya. What were you expecting? Carbon fiber?

Like I just convinced another user, PLEASE do all the research you can on a product before buying, even checking out other cars that already have what you plan on getting so as to make sure its right for you.

-Mike


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I totally agree with big_mike and Pennsylvania goat. Besides. Do you think a reputable manufacturer like LPE would make a product to replace a stock piece and not make it perform better? I doubt it. If Kooks long tube headers don't have a weld that look like a row of dimes, I guess it's not worth having huh?


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

well i guess everyone has there own opinion all i was saying is that the way the lpe looks is cheap thats all. im not trying to trash anyones product here i was simply putting in my own 2 cents and as for performance if i wanted alot of hp id have gotten a sc or a turbo and im not saying there products are bad at all so why the negativity?




:cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

After reading your post a few more times, I may have misinterpreted it and jumped the gun. It now appears that you were merely stating your opinion on the product. What may have thrown us off was the user below you saying they were going to send theirs back. No harm meant or implied, just looking out for the vendors. :-D


----------

